# il2 1946 install need help



## amrekia (Mar 14, 2008)

I need help on installing il2 sturmavik 1946 and getting it to work from www.direct2drive.com I downloaded the file and extracted it into the ubisoft file it is needed to run in and when I click on the shortcut provided after setup it just stays on a "Activating Product" screen. Please help with install or if you know what my problem is lead me in the direction to cure it.


----------

